# New shoes



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 8, 2005)

I went to look for a job and I came back home with a pair of shoes, I feel so guilty now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





They were very cheap though!


----------



## user4 (Nov 8, 2005)

oh, those are cute!!! i like those!!!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 8, 2005)

You won't believe it, they were 5 pounds! (about 8 dollars?)


----------



## colormust (Nov 8, 2005)

ohhhhh, those are cute : D

and 8 dollars... cant beat it


----------



## user4 (Nov 8, 2005)

omg... thats crazy. i cant find nice shoes for 8 bucks!!!


----------



## Mandaryna (Nov 8, 2005)

I loooovveee them!Where did you buy them?


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 8, 2005)

In a store called "Priceless Shoes"


----------



## kat121085 (Nov 28, 2005)

Gosh! Those are so gorgeous! Wish I was in the UK.


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 29, 2005)

oooh those are adorable!!!


----------



## user3 (Nov 29, 2005)

Those are too darn cute!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 21, 2005)

New boots!!!


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Dec 21, 2005)

omg I've been lookin for a pair of shoes like that!  And the boots are very cute too.


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

they are so cute!


----------

